# ' Twas The Teachers' Night Before Christmas



## Kacey

' Twas The Teachers' Night Before Christmas

    'Twas the days before Christmas,
    And all through the school,
    The teachers were trying
    To just keep their cool.

    The hallways were hung
    With Christmas art
    (Some made in November
    to get a head start!)

    The children were bouncing
    Off ceilings and walls,
    And seemed to forget
    How to walk in the halls.

    When out of the teacher's lounge
    With "holiday shirts"
    And "jingle bell jewels,"
    The teachers looked festive
    Enforcing the rules.

    Suddenly, from down the hallway
    There came such a chatter,
    The principal went in
    To see what was the matter.

    The teachers were hiding
    And trying to refuel,
    On coffee and cookies
    And treats from the Yule.

    When what to their wondering
    Ears do they hear,
    But the ringing of school bells
    - It's the children they fear!

    More rapid than reindeer
    The little ones came,
    And the teachers all shouted
    And called them by name;

    Walk, Vincent! Walk, Tanner!
    Walk, Tyler and Sammy!
    Sit, Jamie! Sit, Laura!
    Sit, Tara and Tammy!

    To your desks in the room!
    To your spots in the line!
    Now walk to them! Walk to them!
    No running this time!

    So straight to their places
    The children all went.
    With fear of detention
    Where they could be sent.

    With manuals of lessons
    Cradled in arms,
    The teachers began
    To use all their charms.

    But the lessons presented
    All fell on deaf ears.
    The children were thinking
    Of Santa's reindeer!

    With a toss of their hands
    They put manuals aside,
    Went straight to the cupboards
    Where videos hide.

    And laying their finger
    On the TV remote
    They sat back to write
    Their last Christmas note.

    But you could hear them exclaim
    At the end of the day -
    Have a wonderful, happy and
    L-O-O-O-O-O-NG HOLIDAY!!!


----------



## Drac

*VERY GOOD*..Is that an original??? Are you the author???


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> *VERY GOOD*..Is that an original??? Are you the author???


No, I didn't write it - it was forwarded by someone at my school.  I don't know where he got it; he didn't say.


----------



## Arizona Angel

I like it!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Very nice


----------

